# Sony RX100 rear screen



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

*
sony RX100 MK2 rear screen
*



> Hi can anybody tell me if the Sony RX100 mk2 has a glass rear screen or a plastic one got one coming with scratches on the back screen will I be able to polish them out and anyone used this stuff thanks.Quixx Xerapol Acrylic Plastic Polish Perspex Scratch Remover Restoration Kit Qa1
> from the bay item number:
> 263701894295


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I use it all the time to polish plexi glass so I would be surprised if this doesn't work.


----------

